# ماهو ال heavy fuel oilالمستخدم في وحدات انتاج الكهرباء؟



## وضاحة (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
انا مهندسة كيميائية واعمل في وحدة لانتاج الكهرباء ونستخدم hfo
ارجو افدتي ببعض المعلومات عن هذا الزيت المستخدم وما هي المشاكل التي قد تنتج عن استخدام الزيت الغير مناسب ذي المواصفات السيئة وما هي التحاليل الواجب عملها بناء على المواصفات القياسية وهل هناك مشاكل ميكانيكة ممكن لهذا الزيت ان يسببها 
ارجو الرد باللغة العربية والشرح ايضا بلغتنا العربية 
ودمتم -------انا في انتظار ردودكم في اسرع فرصة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
زيت الوقود الثقيل هو من منتجات البترول حيث يتبقى بعد استخلاص المكونات الخفيفة من البترول مثل النفثا والبنزين والديزل والزيت الاساس وبعد ذلك الوقود الثقيل .
مواصفات هذا الوقود
درجة الوميض من 60 الى 140 درجة مئوية
اللزوجة قد تصل الى 400 سنتيستوك
القيمة الحرارية بحدود 10000 كيلوكالوري/كغم
نسبة الكبريت من 1.5 الى 4 %
نسبة الكربون المتبقي من 9 الى 12 %
الكثافة بحدود 0.9400 
نسبة الهيدروجين بحدود 13 %
نسبة الكربون بحدود 84 %
نسبة النيتروجين بحدود 0.4 %
نسبة الفاناديوم بحدود 60 جزء/مليون
نسبة الصوديوم بحدود 15 جزء/مليون
اما استخدام هذا الوقود في توليد الكهرباء يؤدي الى تواجد كميات كبيرة من الترسبات داخل ارضية فرن الحرق اضافة الى توليد حامض الكبريتيك عند الحرق مما يؤدي الى تآكل بعض الانابيب وخاصة في منطقة معيد التسخين نظرا لتكثف الحامض على الانابيب بسبب برودتها نسبيا . وكذلك تتشكل الترسبات الصلبة على الانابيب . ويسبب حرق هذا الوقود الى تلوث الهواء باكاسيد الكبريت واكاسيد النيتروجين وينتج عن حرقة نسبة 14 % من غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون نسبة الى الغازات العادمة . ولتحسين استخدام هذا الوقود يمكن اضافة نظام حقن مادة اكسيد المغنسيوم الذي يرفع درجة الحموضة لكبح اثر الحامض وكذلك يؤدي الى تحسين الاحتراق . وهناك نظام حديث يعتمد على اضافة نسبة 20 % ماء الى الوقود الثقيل وتحريكة بشكل قوي مما يؤدي الى عمل ما يسمى المستحلب وهذا عند تذريره بالبخار يودي الى تحطيم جزيئات الوقود مما يعطي طاقة حرارية اعلى كفاءة . ومن سيئاته كذلك خروج كميات كبيرة من السناج مع الغازات العادمة مما يؤدي الى تلويث التربة في المناطق المجاورة . 
اما اهم التحاليل فهي القيمة الحرارية ، الكثافة ، نسبة الكبريت ، نسبة الكربون المتبقي ، نسبة الصوديوم والفاناديوم . وكذلك مكونات الغازات العادمة حيث يجب ان يكون الاكسجين الزائد اكثر من 1 %
واذا كان هناك اي استفسار على الرحب والسعة وبتوفيق الله


----------



## وضاحة (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخي نبيل جزاك الله عني الف خيرو بارك الله فيك على المعلومات 
اخي ارجو ان توضح لي لماذا تم اختيار هذه التحاليل بالذات بمعنى وكمثال بسيط لتوضيح سؤالي احد التحاليل التي ذكرتها تحليل نسبة الفاناديوم لماذا يتم تحليل الفاناديوم وبأي طريقة من طرق التحليل وماذا يحدت لماكينات توليد الطاقة اذا زاد عن المعدل او المستوى المسموح به(نفس السؤال لكل التحاليل )
ايضا يا اخي الكريم انا اقوم بتحليل مياه تبريد ماكينات توليد الطاقة (HFO Engine)بمعنى قياس نسبة الحديد والنيتريت و الرقم الهيدروجيني والموصلية الكهربية وكمية الاملاح الذائبة سؤالي هو لماذا تتم فقط هذه التحاليل ام انه هناك المزيد من التحاليل التي يجب عملها -وما هي المواصفات القاسية لهذه التحاليل وما تاثير زيادتها عن المعدل الطبيعي او نقصانها على الماكينات وما اسباب تغير لون هذه المياه في بعض المرات كان تاخذ اللون الصفر المحمر او الاصفر الداكن - وهل تدوير هذه المياه لفترة طويلة لا يؤدي الى تكاثر البكتيرا وتاثيرها على نتائج التحليل -وما تاثيرات ارتفاع او انخفاض قيمة الph -اخي انا اقوم بتبريد هذه المياه باستخدام مبادلات حرارية (مياه البحر ) كيف لي ان اعلم ان مياه البحر لم تختلط بمياه التبريد لدي عند دخولها للمبادل هل هناك تحليل معين او ما المؤشرات لذالك -اخر العزيز انا محتاجة جدا لعونك لي فانا ليس لدي الخبرة في هذا المجال وشكرا لك اتمنى ان يكون الرد باللغة العربية
اخي بالمناسبة انا اقوم بتدوين ما تعطيني له من معلومات وبكل اهتمام بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 يونيو 2009)

الاخت وضاحة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا بشكل عام مواصفات الوقود تتفاوت من مصدر لآخر وخروج نتائج التحاليل عن المواصفات الموصى بها يؤدي الى مشاكل غير مرغوب فيها . فمثلا ارتفاع اللزوجة يؤدي الى ضعف تدفق الوقود من خلال البخاخات ويحتاج الامر الى رفع درجة حرارة الوقود في المسخنات بحيث تكون اللزوجة اقل من 100 ردوود ( في حال استخدام محركات مبكانيكية وليس مراجل بخارية ) . اما ارتفاع نسبة الفاناديوم والصوديوم والنيكل يؤدي الى تكون ترسبات صلبة في غرف الاحتراق للمحركات مما يؤدي الى اتلاف الصمامات والسلندرات وحلقات الاسطوانات . وارتفاع نسبة الكبريت تؤدي الى وجود كميات اكبر من حامض الكبريتيك الذي يؤدي الى تلف وتآكل التيربوتشارجر وخطوط المداخن
كما ويؤدي ارتفاع هذه العناصر الى تسكير في المصفيات واجهزة الطرد المركزي .

اما فيما يخص دورة التبريد 
يتم حقن مواد كيميائية للحصول على مواصفات جيدة تمنع تآكل المعدن . مثل مادة نيتريت الصوديوم او الدايكرومات او غير ذلك من المواد للتخلص من الاكسجين الذائب وبشكل عام يجب ان تكون المواصفات لمياه دورة التبريد المغلق كما يلي:-
درجة الحموضة ما بين 9.5 و 11 وتركيز النيتريت ما بين 700 الى 1000 جزء لكل مليون . فزيادة نسبة الحديد تعني ان هناك تآكل في مكان ما . اما اللون فاحيانا يكون بسبب مواد الحقن حيث تحتوي على مادة كاشفة للدلالة على وجود مواد الحقن بشكل كافي مع زيادة اللون . وكذلك من المهم عدم وجود الكلورايد لانه مادة مؤكسدة ويؤدي الى تآكل المعادن .
تبقى عملية الكشف عن تسرب مياه البحر في المبردات : في العادة يكون ضغط مياه التبريد المعالجة اعلى من ضغط مياه البحر حتى يكون التسرب من المياه المعالجة الى مياه البحر وليس العكس ومع ذلك فانة في بعض انواع المبردات مثل الفا لافال قد يحصل تسرب لمياه البحر الى المياه المعالجة ، وللكشف على وجود تسرب يتم فحص الكلورايد او ارتفاع الايصالية الكهربائية بشكل كبير خارج الوضع الطبيعي او يكون هناك تزويد بشكل كبير للمياه المعالجة مع انخفاص سريع في مواصفات دورة التبريد . اما موضوع البكتيريا فليس له اعتبار في مثل هذه الدورات حيث تتعرض لحرارة عالية ومواد كيميائية تؤدي الى قتلها ومع ذلك ينصح بعمل تجديد دوري لمياه دورة التبريد المغلق بتصريف كمية منها وتزويد كمية جديدة مع متابعة حقن المواد اللازمة .
ورجائي عدم التردد في الاستفسار عن اي شيء سواء بسيطا او صعبا وان شاء الله سنكون على اتصال.
والله الموفق


----------



## REACTOR (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة جدا من الاخ نبيل 

ملحوظة استعمل كبريتيت الصوديوم للتخلص من الاوكسجين الذائب و ليس النيتريت هل هناك فرق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 يونيو 2009)

الاخ reactor السلام عليكم
الهدف من اضافة المادتين هو التخلص من الاكسجين الذائب ولكن الكبريتيت يستخدم في درجات الحرارة الاعلى اي في المراجل المساعدة او المراجل ذات الضغط المنخفض بينما النيتريت يستخدم في دورات التبريد المغلق والتي عادة لا ترتفع فيها درجة الحرارة عن 80 درجة مئوية . حيث يتفاعل الاكسجين في الحالتين ليكون النترات او الكبريتات وبالتالي التخلص من الاكسجين . ويكون تركيز الكبريتيت قليل جدا بينما النيتريت يكون ما بين 700 الى 1000 ج/م 
والله الموفق


----------



## REACTOR (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ...... و فعلا فأنا استعملة لمعالجة ماء الغلاية


----------



## وضاحة (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي نبيل واشكرتداخلك معنا اخ REACTOR
اخي نبيل هل يمكن معالجة hfoبعد استخدامه بدلا من ارساله للبلدية اقصد معالجته واستعادة مواصفاته السابقة واعادته لماكينات انتاج الكهرباء؟
2-ماهي الاساسيات لانشاء معمل (مختبر)لوحدة الكهرباء ؟
3-بخصوص دورة التبريد هل يمكن استخدام الmolybdate (MoO4)?
4-بالنسبة لتحليل الكلورايد هل يتم عمله فقط للغلايات ومياه التغذية ام مياه التبريد ايضا؟وكم يجب ان يكون تركيزه؟واذا زاد عن المعدل كيف يمكن التقليل منه؟وكيف يتم تكونه في مياه الغلايات او مياه التبريد؟
5-لقد ذكرت اخي نبيل ان البكتيريا ليس لها اعتبار في وحدات التبريد لانها تتعرض للحرارة العالية ومواد كيميائية هل تقصد بالمواد الكيميائية انه يجب اضافة مواد كيميائية لقتل هذه البكتريا ؟
لقد سمعت انه تعيش بكتريا وطفيليات في مياه التبريد وتؤثر على كمية النيتريت ما رايك في هذا الكلام؟
( عندما اقول وحدة تبريد ليست وحدة منفصلة بل اقصد مياه التبريد داخل HFO ENGINE
6-ماهو تحليل ال Alkalinity M-Alkalinity P-Alkalinity TOTALوما الفرق بينهم؟
7-ماهو تحليل ال Hardness
وكيف تتم هذه التحاليل يدويا ام باستخدام اجهزة الكترونية؟
8-كم هي درجة الحرارة التي يجب الحفاظ عليها لل feed water?وكيف يتم التخلص من الاكسجين الذائب داخل هذه المياه وكم نسبة الاملاح المسموح بها لدخول هذه المياه داخل engineلمباشرة عمليات التبريد
وجزاكم الله عني الف خير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 يونيو 2009)

الاخت وضاحة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل بالامكان اعطائي لمحة عن المحركات وطاقتها ، عن نظام معالجة المياه ، عن نظام الوقود الثقيل ، عن مواد الحقن الكيماوي للمراجل . حتى اتمكن من تحديد المواصفات اللازمة وموافاتك بكل الاستفسارات .


----------



## وضاحة (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي نبيل وصباح الخيرات
1- بخصوص المحركات وطاقتها : HFO Engine 7,5 megawat
GAS Engine 6,5 megawat
2- نظام معالجة المياه : نستخدم داخل ال engine الواحدة الاتي -cooling system:-
HT =high temperature (jaket cooling system system for engine cooling)
LT =low temperature cooling system for (lub-oil cooling system
_cooling system by sea water using heat exchanger and its close system_
3- نظام الوقود الثقيل : engine is running by heavy fuel oil or diesel
4- مواد الحقن الكيماوي : لدينا اربعة من ماكينات توليد الكهرباء(2تعملان بالغاز و2 تعملان بالديزاوالوقود الثقيل ) واربعة غلايات 
(steam coil boiler heating by exhaust gas)
لذلك المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة بالنسبة ل**cooling system:
NITRITE\ CLT-407
المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة ل**steam system:
PHOSPHATE\ BFW-31
ALKALINITY\ BSC-30
OXYGEN REMOVING0-SULFITE\ OS-912
ارجو ان تكون المعلومة كاملة وواضحة بالنسة لك اخي نبيل 
حاولت ان اجمع المعلومات المهمة والمفيدة التي قد تساعد في الاجابة عن اسئلتي وشكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 يونيو 2009)

الاخت وضاحة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واسعد الله صباحك 
1- بخصوص الوقود المستخدم لا ينصح باعادة استخدامة حيث انه بعد عملية الفصل للماء والمواد الصلبة بواسطة الطرد المركزي يفقد الوقود الكثير من مواصفاته وصلاحيته لذلك الافضل التخلص منه في الحارقات . او في البلدية .
2- اساسيات انشاء معمل كيميائي تعتمد على توفير الاجهزة والمواد الكيميائية اللازمة لاجراء التحاليل المطلوبة وهذا الموضوع طويل ويحتاج الى بعض الوقت وساقوم بتزويدك بكل التحاليل اللازمة وطريقتها تدريجيا ان شاء الله.
3- بخصوص دورة التبريد لا يمكن استخدام الموليبدات حيث انه مادة مؤكسدة وما نحتاجة مادة مختزلة لامتصاص الاكسجين .
4- تحليل الكلورايد ضروري لكل دورات المياه التي تتبرد بمياه البحر وكذلك لمياه المراجل ويجب ان لا يزيد تركزه
عن 0.2 ppm بينما في حالة زيادته عن هذا التركيز يتم رفع كمية حقن الفوسفات لحين حل المشكلة المسببة لارتفاعه . اضافة الى زيادة فتحة التصريف المستمر .
5- موضوع البكتيريا كما قلت ليس له اية اضافات خاصة به وانما تكفي اضافة المواد الكيميائية الخاصة بالحقن حسب توصيات الشركة الصانعة لعدم وجود الاكسجين اللازم لاحيائها كما ان ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يكفي لقتل اية خلايا بكتيرية او اية طحالب داخل الدورة . والمحافظة على تركيز النيترات حسب المواصفات يكفي .
ملاحظة وجود البكتبريا في دورات المياه يؤدي الى تكوين احماض عضويه مؤكسدة نتيجة التحلل مما يؤثر سلبا على مواد الحقن .
6- تحليل ال m. Alkalinity p. Alkalinity الاول خاص بالكشف على الهيدروكسايد والثاني للكشف على الكربونات وكلاهما للتعرف على القاعدية للمياه وسيتم الشرح في حينه مع طرق التحليل .
7- hardness التحليل الاخير هو فحص العسرة للكشف عن املاح العسرة وهي املاح كربونات وكبريتات الكالسيوم والماغنيسيوم التي تسبب الترسبات داخل المراجل . وتتم هذه التحاليل يدويا بالمعايرة اليدوية ولا تحتاج الى جهاز الكتروني .
8- درجة الحرارة المناسبة لدورات تبريد المحركات ( الجاكيات والبخاخات للمحركات ) في العادة تكون بحدود 80 د.م 
اما فيما يخص الاملاح المقبول تواجدها فكلما قلت الاملاح يكون الوضع افضل ويعتمد التركيز حسب مواصفات الشركة الصانعة وحسب طاقة اجهزة معالجة المياه softners او المبادلات الايونية ان وجدت ولا انصح ان يزيد التركيز عن 70 ج/م كحد اعلى اذا كان بالامكان .
اختي وضاحة مع شديد الاعتذار سأكون خلال العشرة ايام القادمة بمشيئة الله في العمرة واذا كان هناك اي استفسار ساجاوب علية بعد العودة ان شاء الله وكذلك فيما يخص التحاليل التي تحتاجينها . وأسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## وضاحة (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي نبيل 
اشكرك على الاجابات ومقدما عمرة مباركة بإذن الله ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعوات 
وانا في انتظار عودتك بالسلامة
ارجو ان ترسل لي على الخاص عندما تعود بالسلامة حتى نتمكن من مواصلة حديثنا يا اخي نبيل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## وضاحة (9 يوليو 2009)

عم__________________________رة مب_____________________اركة

استاذ نبيل


----------



## حيدر الملاح (9 يوليو 2009)

والله امتعتونا وبالخصوص استاذ نبيل بهذه المعلومات الراقية وبالمناسبة انا ايضا اعمل في محطة كهرباء محركات ديزل تعمل بالوقود الثقيل hfo


----------



## وضاحة (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
استاذي الفاضل نبيل صباح الخير 
استاذنك في ان انواصل حديثنا عن ماكينات انتاج الكهرباء التي تعمل بالوقود الثقيل و الغلايات


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
على الرحب والسعة فمن اين تريدين ان نبدأ ؟ فهناك عدة دورات للمياه في محركات الديزل 
1- دورة مياه تبريد البخاخات
2- دورة مياه نبريد الجاكيتات
3- دورة مياه المرجل


----------



## وضاحة (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
استاذي الفاضل انا فعلا بعمر ابنتك حفظها الله لك (يعني انت جدو )وبارك الله لك فيها وفي ابنائها 
استاذي استاذنك في ان نبدا في عمليات التبريد لمحركات الديزل ثم المراجل 
مع العلم ان في وحدتنا يذكرون مصطلحات-( LT water ,HT water )
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في دورات تبريد المحركات لدورتي تبريد البخاخات ودورة تبريد الجاكيتات ينصح باستخدام الزيت المسمى dromos oil b وهو زيت قابل للذوبان في الماء عالي القاعدية يتحول الى اللون الحليبي عند اضافته للماء . هذا الزيت يرفع درجة الغليان للماء مما يرفع من كفاءة التبادل الحراري اضافة الى انه يشكل طبقه رقيقة ( فلم ) واقية تمنع التآكل ولا تسمح بتكون الترسبات الصلبة وبهذه الطريقة نكون قد حافظنا على نظام التبريد بشكل جيد ويمكن اضافة هذا الزيت الى الدورة لفترات طويلة ولا يحتاج الامر الى اي تحاليل للمتابعة باستثناء مراقبة اللون الابيض لمياه الدورة واضافة الكمية المعدلة حيث يمكن ان تكون النسبة بحدود 1 % فقط كما ويمكن اضافة مياه تعويض على نفس الدورة ايضا .وفي حال رؤية عكرة في مياه الدورة يمكن تصريف جزء منها وتعويضها . كما ان استهلاك هذة المادة يعتبر قليل وغير مكلف .
اما مياه المراجل احتاج الى معرفة مواصفات المياه المستعملة هل هي مياه softner ام ro ام مياه معالجة في وحدات التبادل الايوني وكذلك اعطائي فكرة عن مضخات الحقن وسعة الخزانات الخاصة بالمواد الكيميائية .
وبعد ذلك نبدأ بتفصيل الامور . والله الموفق


----------



## وضاحة (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
استاذي الفاضل نبيل صباح الخير .....وبعد
لدي دورتي تبريد لمحركات الديزل (LT water ,HT water ) وHT water هي الجاكيت water والتي تبردالسلندرات 
ملاحظة : يتم اضافة المياه عن طريق pips يتم فتح الفالفات واضافة المياه لوحدات التبريد مباشرة
اما LT water فهي تبرد الزيت 
سؤالي هو 1 -ماذا تقصد بالبخاخات ؟
2- وهل يمكن استخدام زيت( dromos oil b ) في هاتين الدورتين (LT-HT)؟ وكيف يتم اضافته (طريقة الاضافة بالتجريع ام بطريقة اخري؟)
3 - وما اسم الشركة المصنعة للزيت؟ اذا امكن 
4 - لقد ذكرت (انه يمكن اضافة هذا الزيت الى الدورة لفترات طويلة ) ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة
5 - ماذا تقصد بمياه التعويض؟ هل هي ال FEED WATER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بخصوص المياه التي نستخدمها للمراجل هي مزيج من مياه R.O و مياه مقطرة حيث تكون قيمة الTDS اقل من 100 والPH تقريبا 8
سعة خزانات تجريع المواد الكيميائي فهي صغيرة حوالي 60 لتر
ماهي المعلومات المطلوبة بالضبط عن مضخات الحقن لتوفيرها في اسرع فرصة ؟؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama.u (4 ديسمبر 2010)

لوسمحتم اريد ان اعرف ماهو الزيت الثقيل (المازوت) ماهي خواصة؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تاليا مواصفات الوقود الثقيل
_*TEST*__*UNIT*__*Tk-1*_*SP.GR @ 60/60 F°**.....**0.9722**API GR @ 60 F°**.....**14.05**DENSITY @15 C°**gr/ml**0.9717**KIN VISCOSITY @ 50 C°**Cst**344.49**FLASH POINT (P.M.C.C )**C°**84**POUR POINT**C°**6+**TOTAL SULFUR**%Wt**3.32**ASH *********%Wt** --**WATER & SEDIMENT**%vol**<0.05**WATER *********%vol**<0.05**SODIUM *********PPM**16.0**VANADIUM *********PPM**68.0**CALORIFIC VALUE ( GROSS )**Kcal/kg**10195**CALORIFIC VALUE ( NET )**Kcal/kg**9616.39*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ نبيل على جهدك الكبير ..........


----------



## elsaadawy (22 مايو 2011)

*زيت المراجل*

ما هو نوع الزيت المستخدم فى الغلايات 
عندى خامه درجة انصهارها 110 درجه مئويه وحاولت انى اسيحها فى غلايه تعمل بالماء وطبعا الخامه لم تنصهر 
وعليه اريد منكم نصيحه باى انواع الزيوت الواجب استخدامها بدل من الماء وكمان هل السخان اللى استخدمه لتسخين الماء ينفع لتسخين الزيت مع الشكر 
انا لست مهندسا فرجاء اللى يرد عليا يرد بشكل اقدر افهمه مع الشكر 
الغلايه اللى عندى غلايه مصنعه محليا دبل جاكت عاديه جدا وسخان 3 كيلو


----------



## jomonji (24 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الفاضل ..نبيل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماهو البديل عن hfo في صناعة الأسمنت
كما تعلمون زيت الوقود تختلف من دولة لأخرى .. ماهي المواصفات الدولية الثابته لهذه المادة؟
وماهو رأيك في hfo الذي في العراق مقارنته بالأردن والسعودية؟
أرجو منكم الرد
بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم ونفع بكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 يوليو 2011)

اخي jomonji السلام عليكم 
نتيجة لغلاء البترول هذه الايام اصبحت مصافي البترول العراقية تستفيد من كل قطفات البترول بقدر المستطاع حيث ان الوقود الثقيل يتم اخذة الى عمليات تحطيم فراغي حراري بعامل مساعد وما يتبقى منه يكون على شكل الاسفلت حيث يضاف اليه مادة النفثا لتقليل اللزوجة ويباع على انه وقود ثقيل . ومن حيث المواصفات قد يطابق الكثير من الحدود المطلوبة في الوقود الثقيل ولكن قد يسبب الكثير من الترسبات والتآكل للمعدات وتصاعد الغازات العادمة الملوثة للبيئه . ومع ذلك يمكن استخدامة كبديل للوقود مع زيادة الانتباه الى تقليل فترات الصيانة الدورية للحفاظ على المعدات
وذلك في مصانع الاسمنت او توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وهناك ملاحظة هامة تسترعي الانتباه هي انخفاض درجة الوميض لهذه المادة حيث تصل الى اقل من 45 درجة مئوية وهذا قد يهيئ الظرف للاشتعال وتشكيل خطورة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## jomonji (25 يوليو 2011)

أحسن الله إليك.. معلومة جيدة .. هل يتوفر لديك الرسم البياني لعملية التكسير لل hfo التي تستخدمها العراق، أكون شاكر لك.
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم عذرا لا يوجد عندي اي رسم بياني يخص هذه العملية


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (4 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن احد يساعدني عدنة محطة كهربائية تعمل بالوقود الثقيل القدرة 12 ميكا ثلاث وحدات ومطلوب منا استلام المحطة فما هي الاجراءات الواجب اتباعها لاستلام المحطة اي على اي منظومة يتم التركيز للمحطة الكهربائية انتظر منكم الرد بفارغ الصبر


----------

